# Leather Back Quivers



## gtfisherman (May 18, 2012)

OK guys... Dendy's fine wood arras have got me thinkin that all that purty wood and dem turkey feathers shouldn't ride in a new age quiver. They need a nice back quiver. 

How about showing me some pics of yours so I can see what I might want??? I'd truly appreciate it and if you know of great places to pick them up too.


----------



## reiko1078 (May 19, 2012)

I would like to see some as well! I have two 9oz shoulders that are begging to be made into quivers


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 20, 2012)

Here are 2 that we made.


----------



## gtfisherman (May 21, 2012)

Man those are sharp. I really like the top one.

Are these it guys??? No one else has some leather to show off?


----------



## Jake Allen (May 22, 2012)

I made this quiver March last year, and have been carrying it on my back at shoots,
with arrows in it of course, since.

3 oz commercial tanned buckskin, (aka fake), glued to 5 oz cheap cowhide. The lamination cut out, (larger at the top than the bottom),
 laced with latigo and a bottom of 10 oz tooling leather laced in with
80 pound artifical sinew. Added more artificial sinew to the top edge, 
 made a strap, adjusted it to hang like I like, 
and good to go! About 2 hours time, and $20.00 or so in material.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 22, 2012)

here's a leather back quiver I made a few yrs back. works well for me. It is a slimmer version than most.


----------



## sawtooth (May 23, 2012)

ive got one that was made by a fellow that i worked with, best leathersmith i knew of..... and made incredible things of leather. then he sought employment elsewhere. While he was great with leather, not so good with electricity...... anyhoo..... i'd be glad to let you look at my back quiver to get an idea for making one. i love it for all of its many uses. I don't hunt with it, however.


----------



## reiko1078 (May 30, 2012)

heres a quiver i put together over the weekend during the tropical storm. im pretty happy with it for a first attempt.  its 9oz tooling leather with some trim around the top


----------



## gtfisherman (May 31, 2012)

reiko- Nice looking quiver man!!! 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## sawtooth (May 31, 2012)

reiko, you're onto something right there, man.  GOod lookin quiver.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 31, 2012)

Looks good! I just found out that there is a Tandy Leather about 15 mins from the facililty I am at this week! I may have to pick up some supplies!


----------



## reiko1078 (May 31, 2012)

Haha thanks man. I'm thinking it will hold some arrows


----------



## Nastytater (May 31, 2012)

2wheelfoster said:


> Here are 2 that we made.



I haven't thought about it much,but I'm sure I could make something like this myself.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 31, 2012)

Nastytater said:


> I haven't thought about it much,but I'm sure I could make something like this myself.



They are not that bad to do. Give it a try, these were our first ones we tried. All you need is some leather, a good leather punch, some lacing and good siscors. They have held up great! Be sure to show us the pics.


----------



## bronco611 (May 31, 2012)

tngirl can not only out shoot all of ya'll , but she has talent beyond belief can you say" can touch that na na na na  can't touch that" keep up the good work tngirl and the faith!!!


----------



## Nastytater (May 31, 2012)

2wheelfoster said:


> They are not that bad to do. Give it a try, these were our first ones we tried. All you need is some leather, a good leather punch, some lacing and good siscors. They have held up great! Be sure to show us the pics.



Oh,I'm possitive I could make it. I just wouldn't have any use for it honestly. I've already got the tools and material to make it with,along with the dyes and lacing  to pull it off.  And yes,tngirls looks awesome. She done a GREAT job. I especially love the stitching on hers.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 1, 2012)

Gosh....Thanks guys!!!!!
I do like the back quivers and most any version of the side plains quivers. I use to use the ones that attach at a belt or slide onto a belt, but they would get in the way of my right elbow often, I am slightly vertically challenged, therefore short waisted. It's always a personal preference thing!!!! I wish you good luck on which ever quiver you decide on and post up pictures!!!!!


----------



## whossbows (Jun 1, 2012)

mmmmmmmm?


----------

